# Parvo help



## Thajonesboyz (Apr 14, 2009)

picked up 4 beagle pups from a fellow on here a week ago. they were 6 weeks old, wanted to wait a week on giving them their shots, well the first one started getting sick 6 days after coming home. picked her up today from the vet $ 420 dollars later, now 2 more are showing signs.. the Vet said that the shots at 6 weeks would have not helped because they were exposed before I got them. Has anybody had any luck treating this at home. I know the internet is full of "stuff" but ;for real.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Apr 14, 2009)

I have, using gatoraide and a turkey baster. It's not the preferred method but can work. Keep them hydrated and they can make it.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 15, 2009)

Make sure you disinfect everything often also with a good bleach solution. That will help spreading it further. Parvo is one nasty beast. It's expensive but it's best to let a vet handle it.


----------



## bjtillman (Apr 15, 2009)

I have whipped it with Tylan 50 and Pepto Bismol, but it was in some older pups (5 to 6 months old).  I would be scared to give small pups Tylan 50 but you might try the Pepto.  Also I caught it real early just when they were getting lethargic.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 15, 2009)

Parvo is BAD!!! The shot does not stop it if they already have been exposed. Personally, my pups get shots 3 weeks apart until they are 16 weeks of age. 

You need to keep them on LOTS of electrolytes, like Gatorade or Pedialyte... you could lose them easily without care and hydrating them every couple hours until they can begin to eat and drink on their own. Pepto might help the diahhrea (sp?). Best idea is to get the vet to care for them... but if not, you have a busy several days to couple weeks ahead of you...





Thajonesboyz said:


> picked up 4 beagle pups from a fellow on here a week ago. they were 6 weeks old, wanted to wait a week on giving them their shots, well the first one started getting sick 6 days after coming home. picked her up today from the vet $ 420 dollars later, now 2 more are showing signs.. the Vet said that the shots at 6 weeks would have not helped because they were exposed before I got them. Has anybody had any luck treating this at home. I know the internet is full of "stuff" but ;for real.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Apr 15, 2009)

my brother treated a litter of 5 with injections of antibiotics  he got from the feed store and gadorade,and beni-bac only one made it,sorry to hear that and i hope they get better


----------



## manning (Apr 15, 2009)

this will sound stupid but it does work with out a doudt get you a coke a cola put it in the microwave and heat it up get it as hot as possibly but not hot enough to burn the pups mouth drow it up in a syrenge and shoot it down there throat this does work i have done it on 2 seperate litters and my father done it for years the acid in the coke kills the parvo my vet even tells people of this and she believes in it said it could possibly work i know it does give it a try and let me know what you think thanks, hardhunter


----------



## cyco (Apr 15, 2009)

I.V.,pedialyte,and some cooked rice, it not a sure fire way but I have saved a few pitbull pups using this method


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 15, 2009)

Only one problem... by the time you see the vomiting and/or diahhrea (sp?), the damage is already done. The virus does its terrible work before you know much about that they are sick...





manning said:


> this will sound stupid but it does work with out a doudt get you a coke a cola put it in the microwave and heat it up get it as hot as possibly but not hot enough to burn the pups mouth drow it up in a syrenge and shoot it down there throat this does work i have done it on 2 seperate litters and my father done it for years the acid in the coke kills the parvo my vet even tells people of this and she believes in it said it could possibly work i know it does give it a try and let me know what you think thanks, hardhunter


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Apr 15, 2009)

My vet said to use pedialyte, not gatorade (unless grocery stores are closed and have no other option)

Bene-Bac is good, can also use yogurt until you can get some. 

I would use kaopectate instead of pepto. Pepto has asprin in it and too much is not good, esp when they're already having blood loss/irritated bowels from parvo.

There's also a "parvo-guard" or something that's supposed to help...I know we've used it at the shelter with good results. If you can, talk your vet into showing you how to do the sub-q fluids.

Good luck!


----------



## houndsman (Apr 15, 2009)

first off if you really want to save them go the vet route but if cant pedialyte for hydration the way to tell if dehydrated is to pull skin up on there back if there is no elastisety [dont spring back] and stands up on its on they are dehydrated second thing is get some kaopectate down there throat this will coat there stomach while the virus runs its coarse good luck with any method you choose we had a litter of 11 with it by the time e found this out e saved 4 this stuff is mean nasty and fast


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Apr 16, 2009)

*thanks for the input*

so far so good, pedialyte and some tablets the vet gave me for the upset tummy..


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds good!!  We are hoping for the best!!





Thajonesboyz said:


> so far so good, pedialyte and some tablets the vet gave me for the upset tummy..


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 16, 2009)

One of the best things I have found to feed cats and dogs when they are going thru anything that cuts down on nutrition is 'sticky rice'.
Boil up some chicken parts and pull all the meat off the bones. Take the broth and cook some regular white rice (don't use instant rice) in it until it's done and rather sticky (you don't want it runny so use enough rice to use up all the broth). Chop up the chicken meat very fine and mix it in. Feed it to the animal a little at a time. It's very easy on the stomach. It can be refrigerated up to a week...just warm up enough for each feeding. If the animal has bad diarrhea, add just a little metamucil in with the sticky rice. I found this recipe when I had a cat that almost died from some intestinal problem. Nothing the vet gave it helped as the diarrhea increased with the antibiotics. After 3 weeks  I went out on the web searching for anything that could help. Found the sticky rice advice on a holistic site and tried it along with a little metamucil added. Within a week the cat was back on normal food and gaining weight again. Keeping the pups hydrated and eating any food will help.


----------



## dbodkin (Apr 16, 2009)

Diarrhea - Feed 100% Pumpkin NOT the Pie mix
Small pups about a teaspoon per feeding.


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Apr 16, 2009)

man that sticky rice sounds good, I have teenage boys at home, I dare not leave that in the refrig. they would eat the bowl it was cooked in.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 19, 2009)

tea spoon of bleach and a table spoon of pepto-bismol. 

Have used it for years and it really works...


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Apr 20, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> tea spoon of bleach and a table spoon of pepto-bismol.
> 
> Have used it for years and it really works...



What??? that sounds kinda scary.


----------



## manning (Apr 20, 2009)

*parvo*

bleach is the cure for cocksidea it works very good also cocksidea is often confused with parvo,


----------



## FrancoMo (Apr 20, 2009)

I just tried the bleach for one that his littermates had died of Parvo , Gave 2 1/2 cc bleach and 2 1/2 cc water and mixed together , administered orally . He didn't like it but he is still livin . 

The best thing for cocsiliosis is Albon , and yes you will think they have parvo


----------



## Poppy D (Apr 21, 2009)

I used pennicillen and gatorade for about 4 days and kept pen cleaned with a bleach mixture.


----------



## FrancoMo (Jun 15, 2009)

Had a 16 week old pup that got parvo right when he was do for his 4th shot . well now he has overed it , but was wondering how long and if i should wait to give him the parvo shot?


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jun 16, 2009)

Go to www.ambertech.com (877-727-8423) get yourself a bottle of Parvaid and Vibactra. Hands down the cheapest way to "REALLY" beat parvo. We have saved alot of pups using this and like said before "clean everything w/ bleach". Good Luck..........oh and they will express mail it to you if you need it ultra quick!


----------



## sambo1456 (Jul 11, 2009)

cocciada has the sighns of parvo you can treat with ponazuril albon and corid also cocci guard. good luck


----------

